# Sidney powell: “rilascero’ il kraken! Il presidente trump ha vinto"



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

*Sidney powell: “rilascero’ il kraken! Il presidente trump ha vinto"*

*L'ex procuratore e avvocato repubblicano federale Sidney Powell è apparsa per un'intervista con Lou Dobbs su Fox Business news, dove ha detto "Ho intenzione di rilasciare il Kraken ... Ho intenzione di smascherare tutti!"
e dichiara " Il presidente Trump ha vinto queste elezioni in maniera schiacciante. Sarà inconfutabile. "

Powell ha lavorato nel Dipartimento di Giustizia per 10 anni, in tre distretti federali sotto nove procuratori degli Stati Uniti di entrambi i partiti politici. È stata consulente legale principale in più di 500 ricorsi federali. È autrice di Licensed to Lie: Exposing Corruption in the Department of Justice, un thriller legale che racconta la storia di processi di alto profilo.

intervista video nel secondo post
*


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

Non credo che molti capiscano cosa significhi quando Sydney Powell fa queste affermazioni... Lei non accetta casi persi. Vince casi. non pubblicizzi le tue prove in questo modo al tuo avversario quando vuoi vincere una causa...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non credo che molti capiscano cosa significhi quando Sydney Powell fa queste affermazioni... Lei non accetta casi persi. Vince casi. non pubblicizzi le tue prove in questo modo al tuo avversario quando vuoi vincere una causa...



Non ho capito che intendi. Non pubblicizzi se vuoi vincere significa che è tutto un bluff per evitare che vengano convalidati alcuni voti?


----------



## bmb (15 Novembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito che intendi. Non pubblicizzi se vuoi vincere significa che è tutto un bluff per evitare che vengano convalidati alcuni voti?



Significa che è straconvinta di quello che dice.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2020)

Il punto è che, anche se venisse scoperto un broglio, il risultato non potrebbe essere ribaltato perché ci sono più stati in ballo.
Trump ha un'unica possibilità, ed è far dichiarare incostituzionali, e quindi non validi, alcuni voti come quelli per posta. Questo produrrebbe effetti radicali nel conteggio in ogni singolo stato.
Qualunque altra strategia non lo porterà da nessuna parte. Al massimo provando dei brogli ribalterebbe un singolo stato. Poca roba.

Trump infatti lo ha capito e stamattina ha scritto su Twitter che in effetti il riconteggio in Georgia è inutile, perché alla fine verranno ricontati molti voti postali che invece non dovevano essere presi in considerazione.

Le elezioni sono finite, purtroppo


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il punto è che, anche se venisse scoperto un broglio, il risultato non potrebbe essere ribaltato perché ci sono più stati in ballo.
> Trump ha un'unica possibilità, ed è far dichiarare incostituzionali, e quindi non validi, alcuni voti come quelli per posta. Questo produrrebbe effetti radicali nel conteggio in ogni singolo stato.
> Qualunque altra strategia non lo porterà da nessuna parte. Al massimo provando dei brogli ribalterebbe un singolo stato. Poca roba.
> 
> Le elezioni sono finite, purtroppo



Hai guardato l'intervista ? hai ascoltato quello che ha detto ? se qualcuno vuole posso caricare la traduzione di questa intervista.. è quello che stanno cercando di fare a quanto pare invalidare le elezioni..


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

Riassumendo Powell ha detto questo..

- in molti hanno contribuito a rubare le elezioni del 2020 per il democratico Joe Biden, sostenendo che il produttore di software per il voto Dominion Voting Systems ha facilitato il furto.

- ha espresso le sue accuse di una collusione straniera. Ha accennato che questo caso è terreno fertile per una possibile seconda rivoluzione Americana.

- Il Dominion Voting Systems, uno dei maggiori produttori di Software per il voto per gli Stati Uniti, “è stato creato per produrre risultati di voto alterati in Venezuela per Hugo Chavez”, Powell ha sostenuto che il sistema è stato finanziato da Cuba e dalla Cina, così come Caracas.

- Dominion è stato “utilizzato in tutto il mondo per sfidare la volontà dei popoli”, ha dichiarato.

- “Hanno prove statistiche che mostrano centinaia di migliaia di voti vengono inseriti e replicati” per far oscillare il voto verso Biden, ha detto Powell, suggerendo che le Big Tech e l’establishment dei media hanno completato il lavoro coprendo Dominion e i suoi amici politici.

- “È necessaria una massiccia indagine penale e interesserà milioni di elettori e tante elezioni”, ha detto al conduttore di Fox News, esortando gli spettatori a “farsi avanti ora e schierarsi dalla parte giusta e segnalare le frodi legate al Dominion Voting Systems ” mentre si prepara ad alzare il sipario sull’intera operazione.

- Powell sembrava indifferente alla scadenza del 14 dicembre, sostenendo che “per frode così grave, penso … anche se gli stati sono abbastanza stupidi da andare avanti e certificare i voti dove sappiamo che le macchine stavano producendo risultati elettorali alterati … saranno complici di questa truffa “

- Alcuni membri delle forze dell’ordine non sono da meno, ha suggerito – non solo il team di sicurezza elettorale del Dipartimento per la sicurezza interna deve essere licenziato, ma il direttore dell’FBI Chris Wray è atteso da tempo per il licenziamento, ha detto, *dopo che il capo dell’intelligence ha usato tutte le risorse necessarie per intimidire un informatore del servizio postale facendogli ritrattare la sua storia.*


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2020)

queste macchine sono state usate solo in 14 stati a quanto leggo


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> queste macchine sono state usate solo in 14 stati a quanto leggo



30 stati... hanno accusato Trump di interferenza elettorale nel 2016 da parte della Russia e le accuse erano veramente ma veramente scarse... INVECE da quante accuse stanno uscendo ultimamente qui siamo davanti ad un Blockbuster!!!!


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> 30



non c'è chiarezza.
chi parla di 28,chi 24,chi 14

non trovo la lista aggiornata di tutti gli stati


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> non c'è chiarezza.
> chi parla di 28,chi 24,chi 14
> 
> non trovo la lista aggiornata di tutti gli stati



Direttamente dal Sito Dominion ti posto l'immagine


----------



## Andris (15 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Direttamente dal Sito Dominion ti posto l'immagine



ok
e questo significa che alle ultime elezioni tutti questi stati le hanno usate ?


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ok
> e questo significa che alle ultime elezioni tutti questi stati le hanno usate ?



Si esatto ma non so in quante città e contee


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

*Altra intervista di 4 ore fa dove la Powell spiega che queste macchine Dominion hanno entrate backdoor dove determinate persone possono vedere i risultati e manipolarli a loro piacere!!! ed esclama che si tratta di una massiccia e gigantesca frode elettorale mai esistita, e che faranno uscire le persone fuori di testa quando alla corte presenteranno Dati, prove, Testimoni ed esperti *


----------



## pazzomania (15 Novembre 2020)

Non possono rifare le elezioni? Mi sembra stia diventando stucchevole la questione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *L'ex procuratore e avvocato repubblicano federale Sidney Powell è apparsa per un'intervista con Lou Dobbs su Fox Business news, dove ha detto "Ho intenzione di rilasciare il Kraken ... Ho intenzione di smascherare tutti!"
> e dichiara " Il presidente Trump ha vinto queste elezioni in maniera schiacciante. Sarà inconfutabile. "
> 
> Powell ha lavorato nel Dipartimento di Giustizia per 10 anni, in tre distretti federali sotto nove procuratori degli Stati Uniti di entrambi i partiti politici. È stata consulente legale principale in più di 500 ricorsi federali. È autrice di Licensed to Lie: Exposing Corruption in the Department of Justice, un thriller legale che racconta la storia di processi di alto profilo.
> ...



Elezioni finite e strafinite, trump e la sua corte dei miracoli se ne facciano una ragione.
teatrino stucchevole.


----------



## carletto87 (15 Novembre 2020)

Anche questa teoria cospirazionista partita da QAnon e poi inglobata dall'entourage trumpiano. Cercare "Qanon dominion".
Anche qui aspettiamo le prove schiaccianti la _settimana prossima_.
Ormai le scorte di antipsicotici non bastano più.

Come afferma Chomsky "Trump è il peggior criminale della storia".


----------



## fabri47 (15 Novembre 2020)

Comunque vada a finire, la crisi sociale e, probabilmente anche economica, negli USA non è nemmeno quotata.


----------



## Devil man (15 Novembre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Anche questa teoria cospirazionista partita da QAnon e poi inglobata dall'entourage trumpiano. Cercare "Qanon dominion".
> Anche qui aspettiamo le prove schiaccianti la _settimana prossima_.
> Ormai le scorte di antipsicotici non bastano più.
> 
> Come affermato da Chomsky "Trump è il peggior criminale della storia".



le prove le hanno in mano e te le ha appena dette alcune in diretta TV.. 


*"Prima di tutto, non dico mai nulla che non possa provare. In secondo luogo, le prove stanno arrivando così velocemente che non riesco nemmeno a elaborarle tutte. Milioni di americani si sono fatti avanti con le loro diverse esperienze di frode elettorale, ma questa è una massiccia frode elettorale e sono molto preoccupata che non riguardasse solo Dominion e il suo software Smartmatic, ma che il software fosse essenzialmente utilizzato anche da altre macchine elettorali"

È interessante notare che Powell ha affermato che il manuale utente del software parla di come "i voti possono essere cancellati".*


Non capisco come mai non potete credere anche ad una possibile frode elettorale e darla persa prima che il caso venga esposto in tribunale... qui non c'è bisogno di capire se la terra è sferica o piatta...


----------



## Rivera10 (15 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *L'ex procuratore e avvocato repubblicano federale Sidney Powell è apparsa per un'intervista con Lou Dobbs su Fox Business news, dove ha detto "Ho intenzione di rilasciare il Kraken ... Ho intenzione di smascherare tutti!"
> e dichiara " Il presidente Trump ha vinto queste elezioni in maniera schiacciante. Sarà inconfutabile. "
> 
> Powell ha lavorato nel Dipartimento di Giustizia per 10 anni, in tre distretti federali sotto nove procuratori degli Stati Uniti di entrambi i partiti politici. È stata consulente legale principale in più di 500 ricorsi federali. È autrice di Licensed to Lie: Exposing Corruption in the Department of Justice, un thriller legale che racconta la storia di processi di alto profilo.
> ...



Cacchiarola...Nemmeno dopo la prima vittoria di Bush junior ho visto una piangineria di questo tipo...Davvero tutto molto patetico.


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2020)

*FOX NEWS: Quasi 3.000 voti aggiuntivi scoperti durante il riconteggio a mano nella contea di Floyd..

Secondo Luke Martin, presidente del GOP della contea di Floyd, “è spaventoso che questo sia accaduto nella contea di Floyd. Immaginate come potrebbero apparire i numeri in posti come Fulton County. " Martin ha aggiunto: "Sembra che il nostro ufficio elettorale non abbia smarrito le schede, piuttosto sembra che si tratti di un "incidente" del software del computer con il sistema Dominion".
Dei 2.631 voti, sembra che tra 1.600 e 1.900 siano stati assegnati al presidente Trump.
Dai calcoli; 38.588 voti sono stati espressi nelle elezioni presidenziali nella contea di Floyd, il che significa che le schede sono risultate pari al 6,8% dei voti non conteggiati in origine.


Ufficiale elettorale della Georgia licenziato dopo aver lasciato 2600 voti non contati.
*



Questo conteggio in Georgia solleverà molte più domande sul software di voto *Dominion*
Ma ma ma CNN e msnbc hanno detto che non è possibile che ci siano frodi, hanno detto che sono le elezioni più sicure di sempre...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2020)

Ma ancora con sta storia ? Che se ne faccia una ragione Trump.


----------



## Carlito (17 Novembre 2020)

Sono le ultime cartucce del Trumpone.. poi finalmente si toglierà dalle palle.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Novembre 2020)

Ho aperto la discussione credendo si parlasse di Asafa Powell


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con sta storia ? Che se ne faccia una ragione Trump.



Fino a prova contraria la democrazia significa che si deve fare volere del popolo. Trump se ha dubbi sulla validità di queste elezioni fa bene a combattere. 

Non centra il personaggio, centra che se ci sono stati brogli o errori di qualsiasi genere vengano fuori.

Se ora non si ferma tutto, una cosa del genere può diventare la normalità. Non scherziamo!


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria la democrazia significa che si deve fare volere del popolo. Trump se ha dubbi sulla validità di queste elezioni fa bene a combattere.
> 
> Non centra il personaggio, centra che se ci sono stati brogli o errori di qualsiasi genere vengano fuori.
> 
> Se ora non si ferma tutto, una cosa del genere può diventare la normalità. Non scherziamo!


Ma infatti, qui sono tutti del parere "eh ha perso, se ne faccia una ragione". No, fa bene. Perchè qui poi ad ogni tornata i democratici useranno questo metodo farlocco di voto, instaurando una vera e propria dittatura. Eh no, non funziona così.


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria la democrazia significa che si deve fare volere del popolo. Trump se ha dubbi sulla validità di queste elezioni fa bene a combattere.
> 
> Non centra il personaggio, centra che se ci sono stati brogli o errori di qualsiasi genere vengano fuori.
> 
> Se ora non si ferma tutto, una cosa del genere può diventare la normalità. Non scherziamo!



ma le macchine Dominion funzionano benissimoooo sono efficienti! con il primo aggiornamento puoi evitare di contare i voti di Trump! con il secondo aggiornamento puoi direttamente spostare i voti di Trump a Biden! e con il TERZO AGGIORNAMENTO SPOSTI I PUNTI DECIMALI HAHAHA


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Novembre 2020)

Carlito ha scritto:


> Sono le ultime cartucce del Trumpone.. poi finalmente si toglierà dalle palle.



La correttezza e sicurezza delle elezioni sono imprescindibili in una democrazia. Tutti dovrebbero volere che queste indagini proseguano, anche Biden/Harris: sono le ultime cartucce della società civile, della moralità e della giustizia. 
Che invece si stiano opponendo rivela chiaramente che sono antidemocratici e truffatori, criminali. Che intendono instaurare un regime alla cinese per attuare il Grande Reset con la scusa della finta pandemia.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2020)

C'è da dire che queste dichiarazioni della Powell hanno mosso acque anche nei media convenzionali, infatti Fox ne sta parlando, mentre fino a pochi giorni fa erano solo i media pro-Trump e complottisti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Novembre 2020)

Comunque Melania che fa? E' finalmente libera?


----------



## Devil man (17 Novembre 2020)

Riassunto di quello che sta accadendo


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2020)

Ho un velato ottimismo  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Fino a prova contraria la democrazia significa che si deve fare volere del popolo. Trump se ha dubbi sulla validità di queste elezioni fa bene a combattere.
> 
> Non centra il personaggio, centra che se ci sono stati brogli o errori di qualsiasi genere vengano fuori.
> 
> Se ora non si ferma tutto, una cosa del genere può diventare la normalità. Non scherziamo!



Ma quali brogli ragazzi, ha perso per la prima volta in vita sua e non lo accetta. Se ne faccia una ragione.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Novembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quali brogli ragazzi, ha perso per la prima volta in vita sua e non lo accetta. Se ne faccia una ragione.



sinceramente sembra anche a me un atteggiamento infantile piu che altro (poi non so...se ci sono dei dubbi è bene che facciano chiarezza ci mancherebbe...ma ci credo il giusto)


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Novembre 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sinceramente sembra anche a me un atteggiamento infantile piu che altro (poi non so...se ci sono dei dubbi è bene che facciano chiarezza ci mancherebbe...ma ci credo il giusto)



Si beh certo, se ci son stati brogli certificati è giusto che indaghino.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *FOX NEWS: Quasi 3.000 voti aggiuntivi scoperti durante il riconteggio a mano nella contea di Floyd..
> 
> Secondo Luke Martin, presidente del GOP della contea di Floyd, “è spaventoso che questo sia accaduto nella contea di Floyd. Immaginate come potrebbero apparire i numeri in posti come Fulton County. " Martin ha aggiunto: "Sembra che il nostro ufficio elettorale non abbia smarrito le schede, piuttosto sembra che si tratti di un "incidente" del software del computer con il sistema Dominion".
> Dei 2.631 voti, sembra che tra 1.600 e 1.900 siano stati assegnati al presidente Trump.
> ...




Quindi la truffa sarebbe che Trump ha preso più voti di quelli che avrebbe dovuto? LOOL


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (17 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quindi la truffa sarebbe che Trump ha preso più voti di quelli che avrebbe dovuto? LOOL



ma dove è scritto


----------



## kYMERA (18 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> ma dove è scritto




Se leggi il commento che ho quotato.... 

*Dei 2.631 voti, sembra che tra 1.600 e 1.900 siano stati assegnati al presidente Trump.*


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Novembre 2020)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se leggi il commento che ho quotato....
> 
> *Dei 2.631 voti, sembra che tra 1.600 e 1.900 siano stati assegnati al presidente Trump.*



3000 voti aggiuntivi non conteggiati in favore di Trump, vedo.


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2020)

*ULTIME NOTIZIE: Nella Contea dello stato occidentale è accaduto che la commissione elettorale del territorio, oltre due milioni di abitanti, non ha dato il via libera al dato ufficiale. Parliamo di circa un sesto del totale degli elettori del territorio, ben 153.000 voti. I motivi sono quelli che Trump denuncia da giorni. Gravi discrepanze e incertezze nei riscontri. La notizia la rivela con un tweet lo stesso Donald Trump!

ALTRA FONTE: Secondo quanto riferito da Victor Joecks del Las Vegas Review Journal. Ha affermato che i funzionari elettorali in Nevada non sono riusciti a verificare l'89% delle firme sulle schede in arrivo per posta.*


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *ULTIME NOTIZIE: Nella Contea dello stato occidentale è accaduto che la commissione elettorale del territorio, oltre due milioni di abitanti, non ha dato il via libera al dato ufficiale. Parliamo di circa un sesto del totale degli elettori del territorio, ben 153.000 voti. I motivi sono quelli che Trump denuncia da giorni. Gravi discrepanze e incertezze nei riscontri. La notizia la rivela con un tweet lo stesso Donald Trump!
> 
> ALTRA FONTE: Secondo quanto riferito da Victor Joecks del Las Vegas Review Journa. Ha affermato che i funzionari elettorali in Nevada non sono riusciti a verificare l'89% delle firme sulle schede in arrivo per posta.*



Ma ricordiamo che quelli di noi preoccupati per le irregolarità elettorali e le frodi sono solo teorici complottistiiiihooooo


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (18 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma ricordiamo che quelli di noi preoccupati per le irregolarità elettorali e le frodi sono solo teorici complottistiiiihooooo



Tranquillo, Bidet ha la stampante pronta per sfornare i voti necessari e magari ha trovato qualche altro defunto da far votare


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2020)

Trump su twitter:

"Le recenti dichiarazioni di Chris Krebs sulla sicurezza delle elezioni 2020 sono state molto inaccurate, in quanto di sono state frodi, quali il voto da persone di morte.
Per questo con effetto immediato Krebs è licenziato da direttore della cybersicurezza e della sicurezza dell'infrastruttura"


----------



## Devil man (18 Novembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Trump su twitter:
> 
> "Le recenti dichiarazioni di Chris Krebs sulla sicurezza delle elezioni 2020 sono state molto inaccurate, in quanto di sono state frodi, quali il voto da persone di morte.
> Per questo con effetto immediato Krebs è licenziato da direttore della cybersicurezza e della sicurezza dell'infrastruttura"



È davvero interessante vedere quanti alti funzionari Trump abbia licenziato o si siano "dimessi" dalle elezioni. Tre di cui sono a conoscenza. Bryan Ware (Assit. Dir. Cyber ​​security DHS), Mark Esper (Sec.Def.), E ora questo tizio.

Se dovessi indovinare, Trump ha bisogno di sbarazzarsi di tutti i pesi morti prima della causa finale in corte suprema. Non è un segreto che Trump licenzi le persone che gli sono sleali. Sicuramente non sono casuali...

Ovviamente se Trump rimarrà il 45* Presidente, Fauci sarà il prossimo a cadere


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Novembre 2020)

Daje Donald!


----------



## Devil man (19 Novembre 2020)

*FOX 2 NEWS DETROIT: In una svolta straordinaria che prefigura una possibile azione legale, i due membri del GOP del consiglio elettorale della contea di Wayne ( la più grande metropoli del Michigan ) hanno firmato mercoledì notte dichiarazioni giurate in cui affermavano di essere stati vittime di bullismo e indotti in errore nell'approvazione dei risultati delle elezioni nella più grande metropoli del Michigan e non credono che i voti dovrebbero essere certificati fino a che le gravi irregolarità nei voti di Detroit siano risolti.

Le dichiarazioni della presidente del consiglio di amministrazione della contea di Wayne, Monica Palmer, e del collega membro del GOP William C. Hartmann, hanno messo di nuovo in discussione se il voto presidenziale del Michigan che attualmente favorisce il democratico Joe Biden sarà certificato. Hanno anche segnalato un possibile confronto legale in vista.

"Ho votato per non certificare, e credo ancora che questo voto non debba essere certificato", ha detto Hartmann nelle sue dichiarazioni giurate. "Fino a quando queste domande non saranno affrontate, resto contrario alla certificazione dei risultati della contea di Wayne".

"L'elezione della contea di Wayne presentava gravi difetti di processo che meritano un'indagine. Continuo a chiedere informazioni per assicurare agli elettori della contea di Wayne che queste elezioni sono state condotte in modo equo e accurato. Nonostante le ripetute richieste non ho ricevuto le informazioni necessarie", ha spiegato Palmer.

Ma entrambi i membri del consiglio del GOP hanno affermato nelle dichiarazioni giurate di essersi sentiti fuorviati e indebitamente sotto pressione per cambiare le loro posizioni la notte prima.

"Ho ricevuto accuse di razzismo e minacciavano me e i membri della mia famiglia", ha detto la Palmer nel suo affidavit.

*


----------



## Devil man (19 Novembre 2020)

ECCO LE PROVE:

Martedì, un rappresentante eletto dello Stato del Michigan democratico ha minacciato la presidente del Consiglio Repubblicano della contea di Wayne in una riunione pubblica di Zoom, *rivelando dove i suoi figli frequentano la scuola e affermando che stava consentendo il razzismo rifiutandosi di certificare l'elezione della contea di Wayne.*

"Lei, signora Monica Palmer di Grosse Pointe Woods, che ha una storia di razzismo, sta decidendo di consentire e continuare a perpetuare la storia razzista di questo paese *e voglio che pensi a cosa significa per i SUOI figli*", ha detto , citando il nome della loro scuola e parlando dell'impatto che la sua decisione avrebbe avuto sui loro compagni di scuola neri.







questa è una delle tante minacce ricevute


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Novembre 2020)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ECCO LE PROVE:
> 
> Martedì, un rappresentante eletto dello Stato del Michigan democratico ha minacciato la presidente del Consiglio Repubblicano della contea di Wayne in una riunione pubblica di Zoom, *rivelando dove i suoi figli frequentano la scuola e affermando che stava consentendo il razzismo rifiutandosi di certificare l'elezione della contea di Wayne.*
> 
> ...



Eccoli i metodi democratici... quanto sono falsi questi qua, mamma mia.


----------



## Devil man (19 Novembre 2020)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Eccoli i metodi democratici... quanto sono falsi questi qua, mamma mia.



Praticamente sottointeso... "non vuoi certificare la nostra truffa ? " i tuoi figli ora saranno bullizzati e picchiati dai ragazzi della classe e dell'intero istituto! che figlio di *****


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Novembre 2020)

Il problema in Michigan è che a Detroit ci sono stati più voti che elettori. È allucinante se validano il voto, è palesemente fallato da qualche parte

In Nevada almeno 15.000 elettori hanno votato per le elezioni sia in California che in Nevada per via della doppia residenza.

In Georgia sono già stati trovati migliaia di voti non contati.

Questi sono problemi generali comunque, gli Usa sono veramente ridicoli nelle elezioni. E si definiscono pure la più grande democrazia del mondo, per carità


----------



## Devil man (19 Novembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il problema in Michigan è che a Detroit ci sono stati più voti che elettori. È allucinante se validano il voto, è palesemente fallato da qualche parte
> 
> In Nevada almeno 15.000 elettori hanno votato per le elezioni sia in California che in Nevada per via della doppia residenza.
> 
> ...



L'elezione più sicura della storia cit....


----------

